# [A] Ad Divinum @ Dun Morogh sucht verstärkung - 4/16



## crus4rd (11. Oktober 2012)

Heyho WoW Community!

Wir von Ad Divinum auf dem Server EU Dun Morogh (PvE) wollen ab MoP ein neues Gildenprojekt starten...

Ihr denkt nun bestimmt "Schon wieder solche 0815 Flaschen die nix gesemmelt bekommen..." das trifft auf uns
aber nicht zu, denn wir sind ein zusammenschluss aus Top Spielern mit passender Guild History und wollen auf
Dun Morogh eine neue HC Content Gilde auf der Allianz Seite eröffnen!

Ein Bisschen Hintergrund wissen für euch!

Wir spielen schon lange zusammen und unsere Letze Gilde war Ad Luna auf Eredar (EU #1 Sinestra 10 Kill - Server #2)
Einige waren auch bei Aeon @ Mugh'Thol (Server #2) und 1 hat Irae AoD @ Mugh'Thol (Server #1) in seiner History stehen.

Das Konzept steht auch schon und ein paar Informationen werde ich euch nun nennen

- Es gibt keinen Gildenmeister, die Gilde wird von 4 Offizieren geleitet
- Loot Council System für eine gerechte Verteilung
- 4 Raidtage/Woche || Mo-Mi-Do-So ~ 19.30-23.00Uhr (evtl. auch 23.30Uhr)
- Erfahrene Raidleitung
- Twinkraids wird es auch geben
- Bei Bedarf Rotierende Raidteilnehmer
- Progress Orientiert
- Klare Strukturen
- RBG Gruppe

uvm.

Was du mitbringen solltest

- Mindestens 16 Jahre
- Disziplin / Movement
- Optimales Klassenverständniss
- Bereitschaft zur ständigen verbesserung
- Eine ausreichende Internetleitung und einen guten Rechner
- Ein Funktionierendes Headset (PFLICHT!)
- Einen Sinn für eine "Gemeinschaft" 
- Neue Encounter sich selber anzueignen
- 2te SKillung mit Peil der Skillung
- WoW Basic Englisch der Skills (Von Vorteil)

Solltest DU nun also interesse an unserer Gilde haben, dann schau nun ins Recruitment!

Wir hoffen, dass wir dich ansprechen konnten und deine Bewerbung bei uns eingeht! In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, soll heißen, 
nimm dir Zeit und schreibe in einer klaren Struktur 

--->   www.ad-divinum.eu

#EDIT 1:

Die Healslots sind nun voll.

#EDIT 2:

Die Gilde hat nun die Heroic Inis von MoP Durch - Erster Raid wird vorraussichtlich nächsten Mittwoch starten.


----------



## eXXerich (12. Oktober 2012)

Harmony.... 




Auf ein neues Crusard was? 




P.S. Nimm doch mal einen anderen Schriftzug


----------



## crus4rd (14. Oktober 2012)

Alle Slots sind wieder Offen 

Und ja, Tera ist mehr oder weniger Tot und deshalb wieder back to the roots!


----------

